# Thread Protectors



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

I Was Installing A Gas System Yesterday And Today, The Nearest Wholesaler Is 100 Miles Away I Ordered Couplings For The Long Runs To The Roof Top Units. They Omitted The Couplings Because The Pipe Came Threaded And Coupled. My Problem Is Thier Couplings Are Thread Protectors, Ive Had Leaks In The Past With Them And Have Always Been Told They Are Not The Same As Couplings. What Have You Guys Seen And Heard In This Debate Are They Fine Or Are They Crap.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

There not tapered threads, there not designed for coupling pipes together.


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

ron The Plumber said:


> there Not Tapered Threads, There Not Designed For Coupling Pipes Together.


 Thanks Ron, A Straight Answer. Funny Thing Is When I Went To The Local Hardware Store They Had Thread Protectors Instead Of Couplings. I Have A Pretty Good Repore W/ The Owner And He Agreed To Replace Them W/ Regular Black Couplings.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Agreed. Take them and insert them into the nearest trash can. WORTHLESS. Except for protecting the threads until you install it.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Ditto. Toss em. Or "return" them to home depot, they wouldn't know the difference. :whistling2:


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> Agreed. Take them and insert them into the nearest trash can. WORTHLESS. Except for protecting the threads until you install it.


Yup. I throw them out the moment they come off. Otherwise some clown will use them as a coupling and we'll be pulling the gas line apart.


----------



## TDB (Jun 25, 2008)

I really wish they would outlaw those or come to their senses and quit making them. Too many people actually think they are couplings. And why would'nt they? Sure look like couplings and work as couplings...

I just cut out my Mom's entire gas line last week. It had about 50 code violations including MANY thread protectors in the system. I told her husband about those not being tapered and he had no clue. Turns out he ran the gas line in their other house and exclusively used thread protectors /sigh I'm going to repipe that house next...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I use them as a poor man's nipple chuck in my threading machine...
Then toss em...


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

:laughing: They will seal if you use JB weld as a substitute for pipe dope


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

Proud Plumber said:


> :laughing: They will seal if you use JB weld as a substitute for pipe dope


I've actually never seen one leak not that it makes it alright to use one.


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

I like the plastic ones a little better cause you wont have the erropr of using one as a coupling


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

mjcoleman said:


> I Was Installing A Gas System Yesterday And Today, The Nearest Wholesaler Is 100 Miles Away I Ordered Couplings For The Long Runs To The Roof Top Units. They Omitted The Couplings Because The Pipe Came Threaded And Coupled. My Problem Is Thier Couplings Are Thread Protectors, Ive Had Leaks In The Past With Them And Have Always Been Told They Are Not The Same As Couplings. What Have You Guys Seen And Heard In This Debate Are They Fine Or Are They Crap.


I agree , the thread protectors suck and I have had leaks as well, but if your stuck using them I would use lamp wick with them

But a tapered coupling is way better, And in fact "thread protectors" won't pass an inspection or code here in NY


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

I use them as extensions for log lighter valves.


----------



## plumber tom (Aug 10, 2014)

Thread protectors aren't allowed by gas code. Since they don't have tapered threads, it's bad practice to use them anywhere. (except as a cheap nipple chuck, as mentioned earlier)


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Don't use them. They will leak down the road, repair them all the time


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Lazy, ignorant or both to use a thread protector in/on a gas line.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

If you get a lot of them, save them up and sell them on E-Bay as a "Merchant Coupling." :laughing:

Then they will show up on the shelves of some store somewhere as a coupling...:thumbup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I wonder if the original poster is still searching for an answer in this {6} year old thread.....the original poster hasn't been on PZ since 2009....:laughing:


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

I wish I had more thread protectors - I wound up buying a bunch to make these pipe stands:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

newyorkcity said:


> I wish I had more thread protectors - I wound up buying a bunch to make these pipe stands:
> View attachment 32721


Training/testing center?


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

dhal22 said:


> Training/testing center?


It is a new combined water service for a school. The left side is the fire sprinkler, and the right is the domestic. There is an Elster Evo4Q electromagnetic water meter installed. The purpose is to install backflow preventers. I also installed a water booster pump.
The water disinfection process is taking almost as long as the piping.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Problems with the tread protectors can be avoided by ordering plain end pipe. 300 machine and a little oil will stop the confusion and you will be forced to order the right thing.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Can somebody post a pic? What is it and will it still leak with tape and paste.


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

KoleckeINC said:


> Can somebody post a pic? What is it and will it still leak with tape and paste.


You work in the plumbing trade and have never come across or heard of a thread saver?? Ok... It looks kind of like a coupling, but it's completely smooth on the outside. It has a running thread tapped right through it. Basically it looks like a piece of pipe with running threads on the inside. Will it leak with dope and Teflon? Maybe, it's not guaranteed though. Is it ILLEGAL? 

VERY!

Not really a good question for this forum...


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Here you go...


----------

